# Shock/Training collars?



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

i use the sportsdog field trainer 400. i use it almost on a daily basis. my dog is defiantly a runner. when she goes outside to the bathroom, if she doesn't have it on and she sees a deer, she is un recallable. i, myself can stop her because i can catch her before she gets her mind set on something, but my wife is unable to catch her before she gets too distracted. i use it more than i use a leash. as long as you have a level head, the e-collar is an excellent tool. if you anger easily, then it is not a good tool, the tool can become an easy punishment tool. 

as long as you learn the proper techniques on e-collar training, i would say go for it. 

keep in mind 

the distance the collar reaches, you don't want your dog more than 100 yards away and it not work.

is it waterproof, this is a must for me, she goes swimming at a lake off leash and i do not want to take it off so that she can get in the water then put it on when she gets out.

is it adaptable to adding more collars, if you get another dog, this would be a great advantage

is it rechargeable, with these, you just plug it in before you go out and you are set

does it have different levels of stimulus, you definitely do not want one that only corrects at one level. there are times where you need to turn it all the way up as well as times where you need to have the minimal correction

does it have a beep and a shock program? there are times where just a simple warning will do, instead of a shock.

i next to never shock my dog anymore, she does very well on a beep. and yes it will work on longer haired dogs.

after looking at the one you want to get, i would get the one i mentioned over that one. good luck.


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

I would also recommend a Sport Dog model over the one you mentioned. It will be sturdier and have a longer range.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

The collar will not replace good, old-fashioned obedience. The e-collar is *not* used to teach obedience. It is only used to reinforce compliance with known commands. The very way that the dog is collar conditioned involves having the dog perform a known command in order to learn how to turn off the stimulation. I use one in field training (a Tritronics model) and the governing principle is _never to correct for something the dog does not understand_. So you will still have to teach the dog a good recall before you can effectively use a collar. It is not a short-cut to an obedient dog.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I have the Tritronics Sport Basic shock collar. I have the same problem as you and the shock collar is wonderful. In fact, I can let my dog off leash at the beach and he will come back to me when called. The only thing I recommend is to have a person who is knowledgeable with using a shock collar in a humane way show you how to use it.


----------



## tatonka3a2 (May 25, 2009)

We have the SportDog and love it. A big thing with this model is that you can replace the batteries if they go out -there is some that you have to send the collar away and have them replace the battery. 

I wont have him outside with out it. We live in the country and have pheasants, jack rabbits and deer in our trees all the time. Not to mention if he runs to the fence line he will run into the Buffalo pasture and I don't even want to think about that. 

We have done a lot of training and he listens for the most part pretty well - but if there is an animal out there, I don't want to see him run to the road especially. What i love about the sport dog is that not only does it have an adjustable shock - 1 to 8, but also has a "beep" button. 95% of the time all I have to do is hit that beep and he knows that he is doing something he shouldn't be or getting to far away from me. 

We have to use the shock part of mainly when out hunting, but have used it in the yard if he is getting close to the road. 

Like a poster had said before - it is not a replacement for training though. 

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I have an e-collar but only use it on the beeper setting. I never use the shock function. Ike was terrible off leash, never coming when I called. Once I taught him that the beep meant 'come to me', he came right back to me from wherever he was in the yard or park area. I let him wear it swimming once and would beep him when he got too far out but I found that the collar scorched his neck where the contacts touched his skin so I stopped using it when he's swimming (Mine is a field trainer that states it can be used in water) so you might want to be careful if you use yours in water.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Ditto to what others have said. I have the sport dog one and it's great, using the beeper as a cue is generally all I need to do. Mainly use it if we're doing field, or going to an off leash park with other people tossing balls non-stop. I don't like it when Ticket is gasping for air and foaming at the mouth but still going after balls as fast as he can, and without the collar I can't get him off of working.

You should however find an experienced trainer who uses them, if you go to a tritronics dealer in your area they'll be able to suggest someone.

If not used right you can do more harm than good, I've heard of people trying to teach recall and having the dog head for the hills all freaked out, or the guy who decided to correct his dog for playing rough with the kid and the dog thought the kid had hurt him and attacked...

ETA - it does suggest often to leave them on all the time so the dog doesn't get 'wise' but if you do that, be sure you always move the collar up, down and around on the neck - even better take it off at night. You can get some nasty sores and messes if you don't, have heard that horror story too.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

As noted here, the e collar is a valuable tool, when used properly. PLEASE seek professional help if you have never collar conditioned a dog. There is a proper way to do it, and it can help you, but if not done right, your dog could run further away. You do not just put it on and turn it on. 

I would improve the basic obedience commands on leash, with a long leash and get help using the e collar. I have one who does not have a reliable recall. I plan to use the e collar on her, but it must be done correctly. 

We currently have a Sportdog 1825 for our lab pup. I need to get a second collar for our second field dog, we are considering a Tritronics collar this time. Both are excellent companies. What we liked about the Sportdog for our first collar was the tone and vibration only feature which maybe enough for our un reliable recalling dog. She is extremely soft, and don't want to freak her out.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm not for certain but I think Gun Dog Supply has a sale on the TriTronice E collars right now. The Sport Basic G3 is $239 and I think free shipping with your order. In case you're interested.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

sterregold said:


> The collar will not replace good, old-fashioned obedience. The e-collar is *not* used to teach obedience. It is only used to reinforce compliance with known commands. The very way that the dog is collar conditioned involves having the dog perform a known command in order to learn how to turn off the stimulation. I use one in field training (a Tritronics model) and the governing principle is _never to correct for something the dog does not understand_. So you will still have to teach the dog a good recall before you can effectively use a collar. It is not a short-cut to an obedient dog.


 
What she said!

E-collars corrections are normally applied for "refusals" or for a "lack of effort" in following known commands. So before using one on the dog, you must first teach the dog the various obedience commands the conventional way with a six foot lead and training collar. Once the dog is reliable with the normal lead, you can go to the long line. Once the dog's OB skills are reliable on the long line you're ready to start collar conditioning to the E-collar. So, you have a bit of work to do yet before the dog is ready for the E-collar.

Pet Safe, Sportdog and Innotek are all made by the same company. You won't ever find any one of them on my dog. If you're going the E-collar route get a reliable one that works the way you intend it to on a consistent basis. TriTronics and Dogtra make collars that do this, the others do not.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Swampcollie said:


> What she said!
> 
> E-collars corrections are normally applied for "refusals" or for a "lack of effort" in following known commands. So before using one on the dog, you must first teach the dog the various obedience commands the conventional way with a six foot lead and training collar. Once the dog is reliable with the normal lead, you can go to the long line. Once the dog's OB skills are reliable on the long line you're ready to start collar conditioning to the E-collar. So, you have a bit of work to do yet before the dog is ready for the E-collar.
> 
> Pet Safe, Sportdog and Innotek are all made by the same company. You won't ever find any one of them on my dog. If you're going the E-collar route get a reliable one that works the way you intend it to on a consistent basis. TriTronics and Dogtra make collars that do this, the others do not.


And I agree with Swampy on his brand recommendations! Tritronics is the only brand I will use because of their reliability in use under challenging conditions, and the fact that they stand behind their products. I also have friends who have successfully used Dogtra collars for years, and I have not seen them exhibit any gross malfunctions while in use. I have seen the others malfunction in nasty ways (ie turning on and not turning off when the button is released, or shorting out in water), especially when exposed to water. The seals and components are just not built to the same standard.


----------



## theKingLouie (Aug 5, 2010)

Thank you all for your help and suggestions, it is greatly appreciated! I will continue working on basic commands with Louie, and will use an e-collar when I feel the time is right with a professional trainer.


----------

